# KFA2 GeForce GTX 1060 6 GB GDDR5X



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2018)

We bring you the world's first GeForce GTX 1060 GDDR5X review. NVIDIA has recently released a new GTX 1060 variant that uses faster GDDR5X chips instead of GDDR5. While out of the box speeds are identical, we found it to house the potential for a massive 44% memory overclock, which lifts the card to new performance levels.

*Show full review*


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2018)

@W1zzard A question. You say the card is lifted to new performance levels due to VRAM OC, but have you also tested this in a non-synthetic situation? Heaven's not really a good thing to go on in that regard.

Still impressive to see they didn't use totally gimped GDDR5X on these cards.


----------



## Emanulele (Dec 17, 2018)

*72000M* transitors?


----------



## HD64G (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey @W1zzard congrats on the 1st review globally! I wonder though why RX590 isn't included in the performace summary graphs?


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2018)

This card makes no sense other than to be getting rid of old stock.

But, like W1z said in the conclusion, I still don't know why nVidia didn't make this a GTX 1060Ti with a few more shaders and faster memory.  If they had released a GTX 1060Ti with 1,536 Shaders(or even 1,408) and clocked the memory closer to the stock speeds instead of such a massive overclock, the extra cost to them would have been a whole $0, and the card would have been an awesome value.

What we got instead was just another GTX1060 with nothing really worth talking about other than a really good memory overclocking potential, but out of the box it performs exactly the same as any other GTX1060 6GB...really disappointing.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2018)

HD64G said:


> Hey @W1zzard congrats on the 1st review globally! I wonder though why RX590 isn't included in the performace summary graphs?


Ah, the charts engine doesn't include cards that are not marked as "reference". Fixed and uploaded new charts



Emanulele said:


> *72000M* transitors?


Fixed


----------



## trog100 (Dec 17, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> This card makes no sense other than to be getting rid of old stock.
> 
> But, like W1z said in the conclusion, I still don't know why nVidia didn't make this a GTX 1060Ti with a few more shaders and faster memory.  If they had released a GTX 1060Ti with 1,536 Shaders(or even 1,408) and clocked the memory closer to the stock speeds instead of such a massive overclock, the extra cost to them would have been a whole $0, and the card would have been an awesome value.
> 
> What we got instead was just another GTX1060 with nothing really worth talking about other than a really good memory overclocking potential, but out of the box it performs exactly the same as any other GTX1060 6GB...really disappointing.



not just old stock but old defective stock which makes it kind of free so to speak..

trog


----------



## Imsochobo (Dec 17, 2018)

Power consumption also missing RX590.

My conclusion to purchasing a GPU.
Amd's RX590 brings more performance, good price, Freesync monitor capability and you give up a "bit" of efficiency( power consumption)


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 17, 2018)

The same performance as a 1060 6gb gddr5 at the same price? Seems pointless for most consumers but as an overclocker its awesome. I'll take a more overclockable 1060 for the same price lol


----------



## The King (Dec 17, 2018)

There is space for extra RAM on the board. I would have liked to have seen 8GB and 256bit bus, they could have called it the 1060 Ti then.

Any chance of unlocking the GPU on this?


----------



## PanicLake (Dec 17, 2018)

Consume a few more watts
Performance are the same
Brilliant!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> A question. You say the card is lifted to new performance levels due to VRAM OC, but have you also tested this in a non-synthetic situation? Heaven's not really a good thing to go on in that regard.


I'm benching only a subset of Unigine to avoid that, but tested Witcher 3 for you: stock 44.3, OC'd 50.1 -> 13% improvement


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 17, 2018)

Yawn... I'll look for some in the states for just $250, USD but not holding my breath!

It's a hard to get any decent "upper curst" dual fan for $250.  The bottom quarter of what is even in listed in the channel is between $220-250, while the remaining 75% of SKU's are higher than that, while I'd say the mean is ~$270.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 17, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> Yawn... I'll look for some in the states for just $250, USD but not holding my breath!


Not a lot of models listed yet, I'm sure more will appear in stores soon.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> I'm benching only a subset of Unigine to avoid that, but tested Witcher 3 for you: stock 44.3, OC'd 50.1 -> 13% improvement



Awesome. Nice to see there is so much left in the tank then. Thanks.

I had really not expected that.


----------



## Hardware Geek (Dec 17, 2018)

It would be nice to see a vendor include a better cooling solution and an additional power input to really push this card and see what it is capable of. They obviously left room for impressive gains even limited to 150 watts.  I should be in the market for a graphics card in the next couple of months so I'll be keeping an eye on these.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 17, 2018)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> This means that when overclocked, the GTX 1060 GDDR5X beats the Radeon RX 590, which has very little additional overclocking potential on its own...



I totally called this a month ago.

What I didn't call was the PCB; I was expecting a GTX 1080 without a lot of components, but this is very definitely a new design - there are no GTX 1080s/1070s from KFA2 with only 3 display outputs and a 6-pin PCIe power connector, and a GTX 1060 PCB wouldn't have space for 8 memory chips. Hmmm.



newtekie1 said:


> This card makes no sense other than to be getting rid of old stock.
> 
> But, like W1z said in the conclusion, I still don't know why nVidia didn't make this a GTX 1060Ti with a few more shaders and faster memory.  If they had released a GTX 1060Ti with 1,536 Shaders(or even 1,408) and clocked the memory closer to the stock speeds instead of such a massive overclock, the extra cost to them would have been a whole $0, and the card would have been an awesome value.
> 
> What we got instead was just another GTX1060 with nothing really worth talking about other than a really good memory overclocking potential, but out of the box it performs exactly the same as any other GTX1060 6GB...really disappointing.



The reason is Turing. NVIDIA designed a new, big, expensive GPU and they need to sell it to recoup the money they spent on its R&D (and the money it costs to fab a die that big). But Pascal is preventing Turing from being the success that NVIDIA wants it to be, simply because Pascal is still so damn good.

Add to that the fact that NVIDIA is still sitting on a lot of Pascal GPUs, after the crypto craze petered out; and that AMD has pretty much surrendered the high-end, so people with high-end Pascal GPUs have no incentive to upgrade; and you have a "perfect storm" of Pascal's being so successful it's hurting its parent company. A wonderful problem to have, even if NVIDIA's stock price doesn't agree.


----------



## ShurikN (Dec 17, 2018)

Imsochobo said:


> Amd's RX590 brings more performance, good price, Freesync monitor capability and you give up a "bit" of efficiency( power consumption)


And 3 high profile games (at around $150) that are going to release in Jan and Mar.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 17, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> I totally called this a month ago.
> 
> What I didn't call was the PCB; I was expecting a GTX 1080 without a lot of components, but this is very definitely a new design - there are no GTX 1080s/1070s from KFA2 with only 3 display outputs and a 6-pin PCIe power connector, and a GTX 1060 PCB wouldn't have space for 8 memory chips. Hmmm.



The GTX1060 PCBs did have space for 8 memory chips.  But you can tell this card is using a GTX1060 specific PCB because there are no SLI connectors on it.



Assimilator said:


> The reason is Turing. NVIDIA designed a new, big, expensive GPU and they need to sell it to recoup the money they spent on its R&D (and the money it costs to fab a die that big). But Pascal is preventing Turing from being the success that NVIDIA wants it to be, simply because Pascal is still so damn good.
> 
> Add to that the fact that NVIDIA is still sitting on a lot of Pascal GPUs, after the crypto craze petered out; and that AMD has pretty much surrendered the high-end, so people with high-end Pascal GPUs have no incentive to upgrade; and you have a "perfect storm" of Pascal's being so successful it's hurting its parent company. A wonderful problem to have, even if NVIDIA's stock price doesn't agree.



That doesn't really explain why they wouldn't make this card a little better.  It still wouldn't compete with anything from the Turing line, at least not anything currently out.  And I would hope the GTX2060 would at least be better than a theoretical GTX1060Ti.


----------



## B-Real (Dec 17, 2018)

Waiting for the guys who laughed at the RX590 performance.  What a joke, the AIB model brings same performance as a reference 1060 6GB. It's not even April Nvidia.


----------



## dj-electric (Dec 17, 2018)

OC makes up for this one. I can see why many people will take it over the RX 590


----------



## jmcosta (Dec 18, 2018)

Imsochobo said:


> Amd's RX590 brings more performance, good price, Freesync monitor capability and you give up a "bit" of efficiency( power consumption)



well, that is true but also costs more.
 you can get a decent premium gtx 1060 50€ cheaper or pay 50€ more over the rx590 and get an 1070 which performs much better.
It comes down to the customer needs and budget.


----------



## luciferxy (Dec 18, 2018)

what a pointless gpu 
the only saving grace for this gpu is, if it can be flashed with 1080 bios to unlock the disable shaders, that is if it can work in the first place.


----------



## kanecvr (Dec 18, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> OC makes up for this one. I can see why many people will take it over the RX 590



I don't. While the memory OC is impressive, most people buying a video card would not overclock it. As an enthusiast, I wouldn't buy it or the RX 590, but if I had to - for whatever reason get a card in that price range, I'd buy a fancy RX580 like the XFX Black Edition that comes stock with a 1405Mhz core / 1425 boost, close to the RX 590, and the sample I played with could do 1525Mhz without a fuss.


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 18, 2018)

having a GDDR5X memory doesn't make it any faster... heck, in certain games it lags behind the reference 1060 by a few fps difference. Same price tag as "launch day" 1060. I doubt flashing with another GPU BIOS would do justice. Saving up for a Turing GPU would be better. Pascal is just "too old" to compete.


----------



## Noztra (Dec 18, 2018)

LightningJR said:


> The same performance as a 1060 6gb gddr5 at the same price? Seems pointless for most consumers but as an overclocker its awesome. I'll take a more overclockable 1060 for the same price lol





GinoLatino said:


> Consume a few more watts
> Performance are the same
> Brilliant!





luciferxy said:


> what a pointless gpu
> the only saving grace for this gpu is, if it can be flashed with 1080 bios to unlock the disable shaders, that is if it can work in the first place.



And yet it get TPU "Highly Recommended" Award.

How? How can a product that have more negative than positive things in the review, get a "Highly Recommended" Award?


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 18, 2018)

Noztra said:


> And yet it get TPU "Highly Recommended" Award.
> 
> How? How can a product that have more negative than positive things in the review, get a "Highly Recommended" Award?



Look at the overclock potential, you dim bulb.


----------



## Noztra (Dec 18, 2018)

Assimilator said:


> Look at the overclock potential, you dim bulb.



So everyone who buys this car is gonna OC it and extract all the potential?

 You don't think "normal" users just gonna run it out of the box or just use the automatic OC function?


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 18, 2018)

OC performance is close to 980 Ti and even Vega 56.. damn, this seems awesome since I never run my hardware at stock clocks.


----------



## bug (Dec 18, 2018)

Noztra said:


> And yet it get TPU "Highly Recommended" Award.
> 
> How? How can a product that have more negative than positive things in the review, get a "Highly Recommended" Award?


Probably something to do with this card being a good buy.


----------



## The King (Dec 18, 2018)

Considering that miners are dumping the GTX 1060 3GB and 6GB DDR5 variants like hot cakes. Here in SA, you can pick up GTX 1060 6Gb and even RX 580s for less than what a 1050Ti retails for new.

So new GTX 1060 3/6Gb sales are probably very poor if any at local retailers. Does the memory OC on this card save it? Absolutely not! Nvidia had to pull out all the stops and they never did that.

You can pick up a ton of GTX 1070s second hand with warranty for far less than what this card will retail for so I think it's not great value at all.

Based on current market conditions, I don't see any reason to buy a normal GTX 1060 let alone this GDDR5X version.

The up and coming GTX 2060 is probably the main reason Nvidia didn't want to bump up performance on this card. Possibly going to be released in January or Q1 2019.


----------



## gamerman (Dec 18, 2018)

i dont get it

its much faster than normal gtx 1060 6gb with ov'd mode and thats it been maded.
example over 80% more powereater brand new amd rx 590 loose clear.. should say that gpu crushed it.

also, i think all gtx 1060 6gb gpus deserveeditor chocie reawadr, bcox they run faster than rx 590, and, if not then should give rx590 value average buy reward maximum.

efficiency is and must be these days mousimportant issue to givereward,of coz with how fastgpu are.


----------



## bajs11 (Dec 18, 2018)

Tsukiyomi91 said:


> having a GDDR5X memory doesn't make it any faster... heck, in certain games it lags behind the reference 1060 by a few fps difference. Same price tag as "launch day" 1060. I doubt flashing with another GPU BIOS would do justice. Saving up for a Turing GPU would be better. Pascal is just "too old" to compete.



do you think the RTX 2060 will have the same performance gain over the gtx 1060 6gb as the 1060 6gb gained over the gtx 960?

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1060/26.html

the gtx 1060 6gb is as fast as the gtx 980
if we expect the rtx 2060 will have the same performance improvement then it will be as fast as the gtx 1080


----------



## bug (Dec 18, 2018)

bajs11 said:


> do you think the RTX 2060 will have the same performance gain over the gtx 1060 6gb as the 1060 6gb gained over the gtx 960?



Highly unlikely. The GTX 960 was a pretty weak part (weak enough I didn't bother updating from a 660Ti) built on a node that was getting long in the tooth. The GTX 1060 was a refinement of Maxwell built on what was basically a two generations newer node (having skipped the 20nm). It's not impossible to see such gains again, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 18, 2018)

jmcosta said:


> well, that is true but also costs more.
> you can get a decent premium gtx 1060 50€ cheaper or pay 50€ more over the rx590 and get an 1070 which performs much better.
> It comes down to the customer needs and budget.


Well not sure where you live but in the States any decent Dual Fan GTX 1060 [1550Mhz+] is at minimum $260.  Something more Top-Shelf like a MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X is $297 after working a $20 rebate.

Update: A standard MSI Gaming  [Boost Clock 1746 MHz (OC Mode)] is $294 -AR $20 and a 15% Code will get I for $260 w/FS.  that probably the best deal on a "decent" GTX 1060. 

Just a day ago there was the P-C RX 590 Red Devil for $260 working just a code at Newegg. 
I'd say pricing BfB is still like normal... in AMD's corner at least in North America.


----------



## bug (Dec 18, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> Well not sure where you live but in the States any decent Dual Fan GTX 1060 [1550Mhz+] is at minimum $260.  Something more Top-Shelf like a MSI GTX 1060 GAMING X is $297 after working a $20 rebate.
> 
> Update: A standard MSI Gaming  [Boost Clock 1746 MHz (OC Mode)] is $294 -AR $20 and a 15% Code will get I for $260 w/FS.  that probably the best deal on a "decent" GTX 1060.
> 
> ...


1060 seems to be still selling at a premium. But I can still find a Zotac for $210, Asus for $230 or MSI for $250 on newegg (6GB model). Depending on where you can get it, it may or may not be a good deal.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 18, 2018)

bug said:


> 1060 seems to be still selling at a premium. But I can still find a Zotac for $210, Asus for $230 or MSI for $250 on newegg (6GB model). Depending on where you can get it, it may or may not be a good deal.


Oh I'm not saying there's not those _single fan stock boost clock _offerings for between $220-250, just that well... there going to be plug-n-play and not much more.  Also, they don't present the "flavor" of say the Founders Edition most reviews are based on.   They're good for the uninitiated, but when a XFX RX 580 8Gb GTS XXX [1386MHz] is straight-up $190... why?

_Update:_  Interesting there's that new ZOTAC GTX 1060 6Gb (ZT-P10620A-10M), or at least on Egg as there's no Eggviews so looks like they've never listed it.  Descent dual fan with nice looking heat-pipe finned aluminum cooler, but still built on a pequeña PCB, so perhaps a only slight headroom to better it's 1708Mhz boost clock with tinkering.  For $210 and $4 shipping probably the best price for a dual fan I've seen.

When you can have the RX 590 and a gorgeous 32" IPS panel like this all for $630, that's again BfB.
https://www.amazon.com/LG-Electroni...scsubtag=bb75941f-1dd1-4f94-8c6d-9378c678b16b


----------



## M2B (Dec 18, 2018)

B-Real said:


> Waiting for the guys who laughed at the RX590 performance.  What a joke, the AIB model brings same performance as a reference 1060 6GB. It's not even April Nvidia.



This is not called GTX 1060Ti/1065.


----------



## EatingDirt (Dec 18, 2018)

bajs11 said:


> do you think the RTX 2060 will have the same performance gain over the gtx 1060 6gb as the 1060 6gb gained over the gtx 960?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1060/26.html
> 
> ...



The 2060 will not be as fast as a 1080. The 2070 is only around 7-10% faster than the 1080, while maintaining the same amount of ROP's & 10% less CUDA cores.

The 2060 _might_ to be as fast as a 1070/Ti, as it has the same # of CUDA cores, however the amount of ROP's & Memory bus width it has is the same as a 1060, not a 1070, according to rumors.


----------



## Assimilator (Dec 19, 2018)

Noztra said:


> So everyone who buys this car is gonna OC it and extract all the potential?
> 
> You don't think "normal" users just gonna run it out of the box or just use the automatic OC function?



This is not a website for normal users, this is a website for enthusiast users, and the ratings assigned to products reflect that. Hence, given two mostly identical products A and B, but B overclocks better than A, then B will get a higher review score on TPU.


----------



## bug (Dec 19, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> Oh I'm not saying there's not those _single fan stock boost clock _offerings for between $220-250, just that well... there going to be plug-n-play and not much more.  Also, they don't present the "flavor" of say the Founders Edition most reviews are based on.   They're good for the uninitiated, but when a XFX RX 580 8Gb GTS XXX [1386MHz] is straight-up $190... why?
> 
> _Update:_  Interesting there's that new ZOTAC GTX 1060 6Gb (ZT-P10620A-10M), or at least on Egg as there's no Eggviews so looks like they've never listed it.  Descent dual fan with nice looking heat-pipe finned aluminum cooler, but still built on a pequeña PCB, so perhaps a only slight headroom to better it's 1708Mhz boost clock with tinkering.  For $210 and $4 shipping probably the best price for a dual fan I've seen.
> 
> ...


Dual fan designs are not a must for me. I've got the EVGA SC that is a single fan design with a decent overclock out of the box. Of course, I got it at MSRP and now it goes for over $300, but that's another story.


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 19, 2018)

bug said:


> I got it at MSRP and now it goes for over $300, but that's another story.


Ah, that is the story here... sure a EVGA GTX 1060 6Gb SC Gaming 06G-P4-6163-KR (1835 MHz Boost) is a 'pinnacle' offering as single fans go (but the rest are more pedestrian in construction/cooling/noise).  The EVGA you have today might be a good buy at like $240 (better with a rebate), but not the $280 price it is right today.  It's hard to tell people to ante up 30-40% more money; verse the (similar) performance of say Sapphire Radeon NITRO+ RX 580 8Gb 'Special Edition' (100411NT+8GSEL) that just $220 after a code.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 19, 2018)

289 euros here in Finland. I'd just want to see more results with an overclocked card before considering this.


----------



## bug (Dec 19, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> Ah, that is the story here... sure a EVGA GTX 1060 6Gb SC Gaming 06G-P4-6163-KR (1835 MHz Boost) is a 'pinnacle' offering as single fans go (but the rest are more pedestrian in construction/cooling/noise).  The EVGA you have today might be a good buy at like $240 (better with a rebate), but not the $280 price it is right today.  It's hard to tell people to ante up 30-40% more money; verse the (similar) performance of say Sapphire Radeon NITRO+ RX 580 8Gb 'Special Edition' (100411NT+8GSEL) that just $220 after a code.


That's only part of the story. Not everybody buys at US prices (though the US is a pretty big chunk of the market). Depending on where you live, the markup can go one way or the other. And if your country is poor, the markup applies to everybody, because no distributor will buy in large enough numbers to qualify for volume discounts.
That's why, regardless of what benchmarks say and where awards go, when someone asks for buying advice, I try not to forget about local prices. Throw in the occasional rebate, a game bundle, a user's preference for power efficiency and you get the usual never ending threads about whether video card/CPU X is better than Y


----------



## bajs11 (Dec 20, 2018)

Chloe Price said:


> 289 euros here in Finland. I'd just want to see more results with an overclocked card before considering this.


or get the 1070
I've seen them going for under 350 euros here in Sweden
and 1070Ti just under 400 euros during Black Friday sales


----------



## Sunrise007 (Dec 20, 2018)

I have i5-4460 + GTX 1070
Rise of the Tomb raider 
Avg. 57fps
I saw video on YouTube
i7-6700k(4gHz) + GTX 1070
Rise of the Tomb raider 
Avg. 61fps

And you test GTX 1070 
96fps.



How can it been?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 20, 2018)

Sunrise007 said:


> How can it been?


Not using the in-game benchmark


----------



## gamerman (Dec 20, 2018)

well,its just great gpu!


itsquiet,fast forFHDgamesand upand have excellent efficiency...alsoprice is down.

that gpu meant to ocäd,thats the point.

as we know example competition,rx 590 gpuis heavily oc'dtop,but so its this one also.,so they are sameline for start.

but ,tahsall end from amd rx 590 stroty.


thsi version as also 'normal' gtc 1060 beat easily rx 590

dunno why rx 590 is released.. useless junk


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 20, 2018)

bug said:


> preference for power efficiency


The price difference of $60 will buy several years of (difference in) electricity.  Efficiency is good but paying for it up front is not "saving".  While people buy a the GTX 1060 because it will work with crap low watt OEM PSU that isn't even Bronze rated.  Better off using that $60 saved to buy a quality Gold PSU first, if saving electricity is paramount.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 21, 2018)

gamerman said:


> well,its just great gpu!
> 
> 
> itsquiet,fast forFHDgamesand upand have excellent efficiency...alsoprice is down.
> ...


Can I have the same in English? I know that your text is similar in Finnish, it doesn't get any better when ran through Google translate.



bajs11 said:


> or get the 1070
> I've seen them going for under 350 euros here in Sweden
> and 1070Ti just under 400 euros during Black Friday sales


Used 1070 cards probably the same price as this 1060 GDDR5X when purchased as new. Well, we'll see in spring when I'm upgrading.


----------



## bug (Dec 21, 2018)

Casecutter said:


> The price difference of $60 will buy several years of (difference in) electricity.  Efficiency is good but paying for it up front is not "saving".  While people buy a the GTX 1060 because it will work with crap low watt OEM PSU that isn't even Bronze rated.  Better off using that $60 saved to buy a quality Gold PSU first, if saving electricity is paramount.


Yeah, I make a poor argument here.
Maybe you'd like to comment on this guy's take on power efficiency instead? https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...arctic-islands-gpu-family.211973/post-3274712


----------



## Casecutter (Dec 21, 2018)

bug said:


> Yeah, I make a poor argument here.


Thank you for being a long time visitor of my postings!  
And, I stand completely about what the subject in that posting was in regards to; the wasting of *kWh *when nothing is happening ie. "non-beneficial" loads, or "vampire usage".  When I'm "gaming" efficiency isn't my first concern, it's like saying mileage is a preeminent concern in most car racing.  It's a wasteful and totally unnecessary endeavor and should be outlawed (not my thinking at all).  If we where made to only use energy for productive things... I wouldn't be typing here.


----------



## subs0nic (Dec 22, 2018)

Thank you W1zzard for this review. It conviced me to buy this card.
I started to overclock it before watercooling, but I have a problem : How the heck can I add 3000Mhz to the memory while I was stuck to +1000 with MSI Afterburner or +2000 with ASUS GPU tweak II ?

What OC software did you use to push the memory so far? It's funny, first time to me to be limited in OC by cursor limit in any OC software 

Thank you for any help !


----------



## f1nalpr1m3 (Dec 24, 2018)

MegaTextures is a feature of the engine developed by John Carmack and first demonstrated at WWDC with id Tech 5 in 2007. It's most certainly not because of the Vulkan API, and RAGE (first id Tech 5-based game) use nothing but the OpenGL API.

EDIT: More information.


----------



## gamerman (Dec 29, 2018)

that nvidia jurassic park old gtx 1060 with little update, gddr5x memories is more than enough against this year released,can say brand new 'earth eater' amd rx 580/590 gpus.

we must remembe that rx 590 is builded latest thin lane tech and its core is oc'd top sky high.


and,as we see,when oc'd that gtx 1060 gddr5x gpu its beat easily amd rx 590,except rx 590 eat ALOT more power what make rx 590 VERY slow gpu and bcoz that very expensive also.

also rx 590 value is even now zero, no1 buy it now or even 2019.buying any amd rx 500 series gpu, you can throw it crash can after 3 month. junk

gtx 1060 and btw all versions aremany times better buy,for you, earth and also if and when you try buy it example next year, its gone fast.

tdp average gaming rx 590 =232w!!!! (source techpower rx590 review)
tdp average gaming gtx 1060 6gb = 117w  (source techpower rx590 review)

so difference are ALMOST 100%!!!...still gtx 1060 WIN!

all rx 500 series should banned,itslausiesteverbuild gpu and fight taht tittle with amd vega gpus...!


----------



## Zven (Jan 8, 2019)

W1zzard I'm like the other guy, I can't seem to find a way to go over 1000Mhz (10Gbps) on the memory with Msi After Burner, Evga Precision, Firestorm etc.
What kind of software did you use to achieve the 1440Mhz overclock?
Thanks.

EDIT: The Gigabyte Aourus OC software was the solution for my problem!


----------



## Harold70 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have the inno3d 1060 104 ddr5x (stock 10 Ghz effective), also great overclock, core     + 150mhz and mem runs at 12000 stable. 
With these settings it beats for sure an rx 590.


----------

